# using human eye drops for your cat?



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all, quick question...
Tutu has an itchy eye with no sign of infection or anything really wrong (yet). I'm thinking she just got some dust or something in it. 

My vet once said it's ok to use a human's artificial tear drops on cats so long as they're not the fancy kind - that is, simple saline artificial tears.

Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Artificial tears contain propylene glycol which is not allowed to be used in cat food. In fact there was recently a recall for Catswell treats because they contained it. It usually takes large amounts to be ingested to cause an issue, but I would avoid it completely. 

Instead use plain preservative free saline.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I would also just use a plain preservative-free saline solution. You can probably find it in the contact lens or nasal spray area of a pharmacy.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i have used simple saline before, to clean eyes as well as getting something unidentified but sticky off the cat without giving a full-on bath. it's probably even cheaper than using the saline-only contact lens wash. if you can't find it, just go back to the pharmacy and ask them.


----------

